# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Creatine Monohydrate and Dianabol?

## jetstardelux

:Strong Smiley:  Hi im a newbie and i have just started talking dianabol (Blue) 20 mg a day. I have made some gains. I was wondering if talking creatine monohydrate with this would be dangerous? DO people take anabolics and creatine together? If so wat effects and or problems have you encountered? Also wat is the best type of creatine? And anyone know of any cheap sites on the net i can get it from? I live in Sydney Australia. Your help would be greatly apreciated.Cheers.

----------


## nsa

There is nothing wrong with using creatine while on a cycle of an anabolic . But make sure your drinking alot of water. And what else is in you cycle? Your not just running dbol alone are you?

----------


## jetstardelux

yeah im just talking dbol alone at the mo. i dont want to stack just yet, Im just starting and want to see if the effects are worth the side effects. So creatine is good with anabolics? Also wats good to stack with dbol anyway?

----------


## nsa

Thats a bad idea, your going to gain ****ty weight real quick then your going to lose it all. It is very hard to maintain gains from dbol alone. I good stakc would be to use it for the first 4 weeks of a 12 week test cycle. But you should definately research these things before you order them, plan out your cycle, then go ahead and order everything.

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

> yeah im just talking dbol alone at the mo. i dont want to stack just yet, Im just starting and want to see if the effects are worth the side effects. So creatine is good with anabolics? Also wats good to stack with dbol anyway?


TESTOSTERONE . Start reading the steroid forums alot. Youll deffinetly need to stack w/ somthing or you will loose most or all your gains ahd have massive sides.

----------


## Da Underboss

Limpy Dicky Bro, add test soon! Or STOP YOUR CYCLE, do some research, and hopefully when u go to do ur next cycle, you'll make great gains, and not hurt/kill yourself

Sorry if its harsh, just don't want to see anyone hurt themselves to gain a few pounds only to loose them and more....

----------


## jetstardelux

Ok thank u. Would u recomend stacking with decca or another injectable? Ive been using dbol for two weeks now. In a week start Decca? Where do i find out about good stacking?

----------


## nsa

You should get some sort testosterone .

----------


## yooo

Do some research first bro... trust me

good luck bro

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

deca has one "c".lol

----------


## bigordie

dont run deca , that will do you no good with a dbol cycle. If you can get your hands on some test right now then i would do it, if not i would stop your cylce, PCT, get some test and start it back up. Go to the steroid forum and do a search on dbol only cycles...also for stacking info go to the main page it has many novice cycles.

----------


## Nickster#1

> Ok thank u. Would u recomend stacking with decca or another injectable? Ive been using dbol for two weeks now. In a week start Decca? Where do i find out about good stacking?


If you was to haunt this forum for a few months and ask questions, you will then be able to formulate a first cyce and have an idea of what to expect and how to go about doing it, PROPERELY. IMO

----------

